# 10 gal finished



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well finished it a few days ago.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That looks FANTASTIC Pat! Wow!

When are you coming over to do mine?   

Nice job!!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Kat Iam pretty happy with it. Now if I can just keep it alive lol I think Ive learned quite a bit in the last year though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very nice. I really like that knotty wood!


wait. That sounds not too great out loud.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks I like that naughty wood to lol


----------



## gamexeater (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow that looks great. Can't wait to see it fill in some more. Awesome colouration on the betta (the orangeish-white one)!!  You have two betta's in there? Is the blue one in the first pic a female?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

gamexeater said:


> Wow that looks great. Can't wait to see it fill in some more. Awesome colouration on the betta (the orangeish-white one)!!  You have two betta's in there? Is the blue one in the first pic a female?


Thanks Game nope not 2 just1 fish hes red white and kind of a powder blue color prob was just the angle when I took the pic. Right now Iam working on an all moss tank Ill post pics when I get it done.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic Pat!!! Wow


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Fantastic Pat!!! Wow


 Thanks Cid .


----------

